# wtb crushed velvet



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I am looking to buy some crushed velvet. i'm looking for some red and some blue.. post pics and prices... thanks.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

You will be lucky to find it the factory that make it is closed


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

i can get it all day how many yards of each you need


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think it looks like shit, but please buy it all so I don't have to see it anymore when I shop :biggrin:


http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=CRVELV2


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2010, 01:19 AM~16569756
> *I think it looks like shit, but please buy it all so I don't have to see it anymore when I shop :biggrin:
> http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=CRVELV2
> *


THAT'S COOL.. DIFFERENT TASTES... IM ONLY DOING PARTS OF MY INTERIOR IN THIS.. I DON'T THINK IM OVERDOING IT...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxurymnte8788_@Feb 9 2010, 10:36 PM~16568362
> *i can get it all day how many yards of each you need
> *


WHAT'S YOUR PRICING PER YARD HOMIE?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 9 2010, 10:22 PM~16568172
> *You will be lucky to find it the factory that make it is closed
> *



YEAH THAT PROBABLY EXPLAINS WHY I HAVEN'T FOUND ANY LATELY... I BOUGHT UP ALL I COULD FIND BUT I WAS STILL SHORT..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 10 2010, 11:40 AM~16570894
> *YEAH THAT PROBABLY EXPLAINS WHY I HAVEN'T FOUND ANY LATELY... I BOUGHT UP ALL I COULD FIND BUT I WAS STILL SHORT..
> *


walmart fabric department :dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2010, 08:50 AM~16570958
> *walmart fabric department :dunno:
> *



FUNNY THAT'S WHERE I GOT IT AT!! bUT I BOUGHT ALL THAT WAS LEFT! I'VE EVEN BEEN LOOKING AT THE ONES OUT OF TOWN.. THEY CLAIM THAT THEY WILL ORDER IT FOR ME BUT NOTHING...


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 10 2010, 06:00 PM~16571015
> *FUNNY THAT'S WHERE I GOT IT AT!! bUT I BOUGHT ALL THAT WAS LEFT! I'VE EVEN BEEN LOOKING AT THE ONES OUT OF TOWN.. THEY CLAIM THAT THEY WILL ORDER IT FOR ME BUT NOTHING...
> *


do yourself a favor and scrap that Idea............. velvet is out.......... I dont ever seeing it making a comeback :nosad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KADILAKIN_@Feb 10 2010, 01:24 PM~16572915
> *do yourself a favor and scrap that Idea............. velvet is out.......... I dont ever seeing it making a comeback :nosad:
> *



I DON'T NEED IT TO MAKE A COMEBACK.. EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN TASTE.. IM NOT BUILDING A SHOW CAR HOMIE... IM JEST A STREET SWEEPER KEEPING THE LOWRIDER THING GOING IN MY AREA.. THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT THOUGH... :twak:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

coolsofa.com thats were i got mine homie


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Feb 10 2010, 10:04 PM~16578646
> *ttt
> *



thanks for the bump.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Flocked velvet is the way to go  Those swirls in crushed velvet don't do it for me.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 11 2010, 06:44 AM~16580837
> *Flocked velvet is the way to go  Those swirls in crushed velvet don't do it for me.
> *



NEVER HEARD OF THAT.. IT'S JEST THAT I STARTED DOIN MY INTERIOR AND IM ABOUT TO RUN OUT OF RED MATERIAL!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 10 2010, 04:33 PM~16573001
> *I DON'T NEED IT TO MAKE A COMEBACK.. EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN TASTE.. IM NOT BUILDING A SHOW CAR HOMIE... IM JEST A STREET SWEEPER KEEPING THE LOWRIDER THING GOING IN MY AREA.. THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT THOUGH...  :twak:
> *


Im not building a show car either but I went with pleather :dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2010, 02:25 PM~16584507
> *Im not building a show car either but I went with pleather :dunno:
> *



GUESS MY LOWRIDER TASTE IS TOO OLDSCHOOL... EVEN THOUGH IM ONLY 20.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

was teh walmart stuff actually crushed velvet or panne? THe panne wears easily, but will work if you're careful with it and steam clean it often. The panne is about $5 a yard, as some real upholstery velvet is about 12.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 11 2010, 03:00 PM~16584837
> *was teh walmart stuff actually crushed velvet or panne?  THe panne wears easily, but will work if you're careful with it and steam clean it often.  The panne is about $5 a yard, as some real upholstery velvet is about 12.
> *



NOT SURE WHAT THE DIFFERENCE IS HOMIE... BUT IT WAS ABOUT $6 A YARD.. ALL I KNOW IS IT WAS CALLED CRUSHED VELVET STRETCH...


----------



## brad4372 (Apr 14, 2004)

try syfabrics.com


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 12 2010, 12:06 AM~16584875
> *NOT SURE WHAT THE DIFFERENCE IS HOMIE... BUT IT WAS ABOUT $6 A YARD.. ALL I KNOW IS IT WAS CALLED CRUSHED VELVET STRETCH...
> *


naw guy, that the cheap fat lady mo'mo dress material, it wears very easy. If your gonna do crush, at least get the good kind


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 11 2010, 08:44 AM~16580837
> *Flocked velvet is the way to go  Those swirls in crushed velvet don't do it for me.
> *


All of that is flocked swirl meteor plain its all flocked velvet


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 11 2010, 05:00 PM~16584837
> *was teh walmart stuff actually crushed velvet or panne?  THe panne wears easily, but will work if you're careful with it and steam clean it often.  The panne is about $5 a yard, as some real upholstery velvet is about 12.
> *


You dont want that it is very lite and is not of upholstery grade also the kind like at jo ann fabric is not the same is has a diff pattern even tho still crushed but its more for decorating or costume work


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 11 2010, 07:34 PM~16587500
> *You dont want that it is very lite and is not of upholstery grade also the kind like at jo ann fabric is not the same is has a diff pattern even tho still crushed but its more for decorating or costume work
> *



oh damb.. its my first time trying to upholster.. i been on my own. well i guess imma try and finish it then see how long it lasts.. :x:  all i got left to do is my seats what would you guys recomend for fabrics? im posting some pics...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

heres what i got so far..


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 12 2010, 07:11 AM~16589301
> *heres what i got so far..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like one of those hotels that have the valentine suites :dunno: Its kind of like this....... your making an interior thats already out dated............ Kind of like when you buy a computer


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 12 2010, 12:11 AM~16589301
> *heres what i got so far..
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not bad at all looks fine just get some heavy crush for the seats since they will get most wear


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KADILAKIN_@Feb 11 2010, 11:02 PM~16589852
> *Looks like one of those hotels that have the valentine suites :dunno: Its kind of like this....... your making an interior thats already out dated............ Kind of like when you buy a computer
> *



there you go again with the hating... stay out of this topic homie... NOT WELCOME! :nono:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 12 2010, 01:53 AM~16591080
> *Thats not bad at all looks fine just get some heavy crush for the seats since they will get most wear
> *



YEAH FOR SURE.. WHERE WOULD YOU RECOMEND? CAN I GET SOME FROM YOU?
SEND ME SOME PRICING HERE OR IN A PM... THANKS MAN...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KADILAKIN_@Feb 11 2010, 11:02 PM~16589852
> *Looks like one of those hotels that have the valentine suites :dunno: Its kind of like this....... your making an interior thats already out dated............ Kind of like when you buy a computer
> *


SHIT OLD SCHOOL IS THE WAY TO GO ON A LOWRIDER JUST MY OPINION THO IM DOIN MY SHIT UP IN BUTTON TUCK ESE AINT NOTHING OUT DATED


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 12 2010, 02:30 PM~16594928
> *SHIT OLD SCHOOL IS THE WAY TO GO ON A LOWRIDER JUST MY OPINION THO IM DOIN MY SHIT UP IN BUTTON TUCK ESE AINT NOTHING OUT DATED
> *



FOR SURE HOMIE... THAT'S WHAT'S UP... ESE PINCHE PUTO JEST LIKES TO HATE ON THE OLD SCHOOL SHIT.. HE PROBABLY WATCHES TOO MUCH PIMP MY RIDE SHIT... K NO.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KADILAKIN_@Feb 11 2010, 11:02 PM~16589852
> *Looks like one of those hotels that have the valentine suites :dunno: Its kind of like this....... your making an interior thats already out dated............ Kind of like when you buy a computer
> *



SO WHAT IS THE STYLE? THE TYPE OF SHIT YOU SEE ON PIMP MY RIDE AND THAT UNIQUE AUTO SPORTS???


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 12 2010, 03:41 PM~16595445
> *FOR SURE HOMIE... THAT'S WHAT'S UP... ESE PINCHE PUTO JEST LIKES TO HATE ON THE OLD SCHOOL SHIT..  HE PROBABLY WATCHES TOO MUCH PIMP MY RIDE SHIT... K NO.
> *


YEA TO MANY VATOS FORGETTING WHAT LOWRIDING IS THEY THINK ITS JUST LIKE ANY OTHER CAR FROM NOWDAYS LOWRIDERS ARE OLDSCHOOL ITS COOL TO KEEP THEM UP TO DATE PERO THERE SHOULD BE A LIMIT VATOS MIXING THAT PIMP MY RIDE SHIT WITH THE LOWLOWZ ESTAN PENDEJOS ESE


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 16 2010, 09:04 PM~16634943
> *YEA TO MANY VATOS FORGETTING WHAT LOWRIDING IS THEY THINK ITS JUST LIKE ANY OTHER CAR FROM NOWDAYS LOWRIDERS ARE OLDSCHOOL  ITS COOL TO KEEP THEM UP TO DATE PERO THERE SHOULD BE A LIMIT VATOS MIXING THAT PIMP MY RIDE SHIT WITH THE LOWLOWZ ESTAN PENDEJOS ESE
> *



simon... i don't like all the screens in the trunk and screens on the underside of the car.. that shit is pointless..


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 16 2010, 09:29 PM~16635279
> *simon... i don't like all the screens in the trunk and screens on the underside of the car.. that shit is pointless..
> *


I KNO WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE THAT SHITS WACK HOMEZ


----------



## YounG LuX (Mar 11, 2007)

try syfabrics.com homie they have all the crushed velvet you could want upholstery grade and non upholstery


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

hancock fabrics use to sell the gold, green, red, black, and blue?? IDK anymore? its been a while since i been there :dunno:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Black and grey crush at ~fabric service columbus ohio~614) 291-8359


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 10 2010, 01:19 AM~16569756
> *I think it looks like shit, but please buy it all so I don't have to see it anymore when I shop :biggrin:
> http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=CRVELV2
> *


Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KADILAKIN_@Feb 10 2010, 03:24 PM~16572915
> *do yourself a favor and scrap that Idea............. velvet is out.......... I dont ever seeing it making a comeback :nosad:
> *


It's not about "What's in", it's about what people like. If everyone was concerned with "What was currently in" we'd have 30 inch rims and lift kits.


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

hell i used crush and white leather in my blazer and have plenty of awards to back it up do your thing lo lows started that way lets keep it goin :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@May 26 2010, 03:17 PM~17612968
> *It's not about "What's in", it's about what people like. If everyone was concerned with "What was currently in" we'd have 30 inch rims and lift kits.
> *



TRUE NICK.... LOWRIDERS AREN'T "IN" YET WE STILL DRIVE THEM.... IM A LOWRIDER FOR LIFE... I CONSTANTLY GET TEASED FOR RUNNING 13'S... BUT THEN I HIT THE SWITCH AND THEIR JAWS DROP... 

SO ON THE REAL BE YOURSELF.. IF EVERYONE HAD THE SAME TASTES AND LIKES LOWRIDING WOULD BE BORING..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

lowridin made more sense when plush guts were a bigger part of it.

Now its cookie cutter chrome parts and everyone worrying about the next man to keep themselves going...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

NOT SURE IF I POSTED WHERE I GOT MY FABRIC AT OR NOT....


I USED DISTINCTIVEFABRIC.COM THEY HAD THE MOST AFFORDABLE PRICES AND THE QUALITY WAS GREAT... 

IM STILL NOT DONE WITH THE SEATS! LONG STORY!!!  I'LL PROBABLY BE TACKLING THEM THIS WINTER.. :happysad:


----------

